# Question about the species banned in BC



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was wondering what is the law for the species that are banned in BC.
If keeping / breeding / selling / buying for example white clouds is illegal, if someone already keeping them what should do with those fish, kill them!!!!!????


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I am no lawyer for endangered species or conservation issues, but my GUESS would be that YOU can keep your own until they die. Just don't breed, give away, or toss these critters into natural streams and lakes (including sewer systems).


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes that’s how it goes . Just keep and don’t let into natural environments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, they are sort of grandfathered in for "old" owners. Can't get new ones or release your old ones, but you're allowed to keep what you already have. 

I think a lot of the push to ban possibly invasive species (which could potentially survive in BC waters and lands) was due to the released snakehead found in Central Park's pond in Burnaby a few years back. The media blew it way out of proportions, reporting that snakeheads could possibly attack children and such, and so the government began a campaign of banning fish & reptiles as pets.

Anthony


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

White Cloud Mountain Minnow is one of my favorite fish , I wish I had some before got banned 

*Prohibited Live Species: Schedule 3*

Under Schedule 3 a number of fish species found in the live food and / or aquarium trade were listed:

*Family Channidae *: all Asian & African Snakeheads

*Family Cobitae* : Oriental weatherfish (or weather loach)

*Family Cyprinidae*: 'Asian carps' (specifically grass, silver, bighead and black carps);Bitterlings (genus Rhodeus); Tench ; *White cloud mountain minnow*

*Family Gobidae*: *Gobies (round, monkey, tubenose and Amur gobies)
*
*Family Ictaluridae*: All species (bullheads, madtoms & channel catfishes)

*Family Poecilidae* : *Western mosquitofish*


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Why is the white cloud minnow banned? I cant seem to find any info on that 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

https://www.for.gov.bc.ca/hra/invas...sAlerts/White_Cloud_Mountain_Minnow_alert.pdf


joker1535 said:


> Why is the white cloud minnow banned? I cant seem to find any info on that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

A danger to our environment. So they say. Also weather loaches. MAy overtake our lakes. It all was decided after the snakehead incident in Central Park. Thry has ubc do research to decide. I know that as Thry came
To my shop on Dunbar to ask what I thought. I said not likely people are releasing them. Thry are usually in an aquarium or a tiny water fountain on a deck.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately the white clouds are in the carp family and can survive in colder water so in theory they can survive in our streams and lakes. Some biologist banned whole families because they could live in the wild here. Theory and practicality collide in the case of the white clouds. there is near zero chance of them establishing in any body of water in BC. If any damn fool were to release any into our waters they would very quickly become a lunch snack for any of our native fish. First , they are small enough as adults they would fall prey to just about any of our natives.. The only exception would be the sticklebacks ,but even they would snack on any fry they encountered , and secondly , they do not reproduce that rapidly. That didn't stop the government from banning them because of their family and there hasn't been enough pressure from hobbyists to get them excepted from the bans. As we all know government is quick to make a stupid decision and very slow to correct it .


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Why goldfish and Koi are not banned? 
I thought those are also in the carp family


davefrombc said:


> Unfortunately the white clouds are in the carp family and can survive in colder water so in theory they can survive in our streams and lakes. Some biologist banned whole families because they could live in the wild here. Theory and practicality collide in the case of the white clouds. there is near zero chance of them establishing in any body of water in BC. If any damn fool were to release any into our waters they would very quickly become a lunch snack for any of our native fish. First , they are small enough as adults they would fall prey to just about any of our natives.. The only exception would be the sticklebacks ,but even they would snack on any fry they encountered , and secondly , they do not reproduce that rapidly. That didn't stop the government from banning them because of their family and there hasn't been enough pressure from hobbyists to get them excepted from the bans. As we all know government is quick to make a stupid decision and very slow to correct it .


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We are talking about government bureaucrats here. Doesn't have to make sense to them. But shhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

And the lakes
Like
Burnaby and como
Lake have millions of rosy minnows swarming . Those breed
Like crazy and Thry could never eradicate now. 
Yes we can’t ban koi and goldfish! Although Australia banned koi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

